# Thread drift



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I have to say that I am disappointed with Ellets jibes on this board 

I read "Like I said... ANY ADVICE WILL BE APPRECIATED!"

So, we gave it. A lot of people spend a lot of their time TRYING to help people like you. 

The TRUTH is that you did not get the "Land of Milk and Honey" you wanted. 

Sad but would you have preferred, "Yes, come here. Spain is absolutely gaging for unqualified people who don't speak the language and whose only commitment is 12 months on their European tour?" 

You want some advice? Re-read what has been written, read between the lines and come back and apologise.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Forums like these are not soley for formal information, they come with chit chat, vibes, stories and experience. I think most of us know that and thats why we´re here! I hope Ellet gleaned enough info to point her in the right direction. 


That said, it must be a bit frustrating when you get an alert e-mail for a post, thinking it´ll be an offer, advice or help and its us drivvelling on!!!!!! There is info within that thread that will help her if she reads between the lines! 

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Agreed and the thread is NOT for the sole benefit of the OP either but for those who devote time to assist AND TO building their own knowledge and interests.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I must admit, i kinda thought it was vaguely in the interests of the OP to see what the deal was with education over here, what the expectations are here, what its like and to build up a picture. Anyway, no harm done. I hope she comes back and has a chat eventually. I´m always interested in what happens to those who come on here asking about work amd things..... they very rarely come back and say what happened to them. In fact, anyone reading this who has been on here asking for info, feel free to write and tell us what happened, if you tried it? if you´re over here and working?? etc... etc...


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

The "ADVICE!!!" provided to the OP was neither concise nor to the point. It went off topic - big time - with everything including racist remarks to the Spanish community and views of 2nd generation British immigrants which, so far as I am aware, are extremely few and far between and most certainly not relevent to the question in hand.

Under previous management, going off topic was most definetely a no-no. In fact, it's in the rules isn't it. Or does it depend if it's within the "Enchufados" circle or not??!!

As for an appology - I fear the commercial reality is lost. What will happen, I suspect, is that this is one more satisfied customer and future viability of the forum contributor that is in danger of letting it go. Still, never mind, there's always the few - what do the many matter?

Xose


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Xose said:


> The "ADVICE!!!" provided to the OP was neither concise nor to the point. It went off topic - big time - with everything including racist remarks to the Spanish community and views of 2nd generation British immigrants which, so far as I am aware, are extremely few and far between and most certainly not relevent to the question in hand.
> 
> Under previous management, going off topic was most definetely a no-no. In fact, it's in the rules isn't it. Or does it depend if it's within the "Enchufados" circle or not??!!
> 
> ...


I disagree!! The information was and is relevant to what the OP was asking! Yes it strayed in an informal way which maybe missed the point in parts! I also saw no racist remarks?? Show me!

As for previous management, well "they" were only too aware of the "benefits" of digressing topics. This is a chat forum and is informal, informative and full of valuable and interesting experiences. For formal info you should contact the relevant government bodies in Spain

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Xose, it's called thread drift! The OP STATED "Any advice will be appreciated" she got it. (Including mine telling her to think of London) I am sure she did not like what she read. Life. If her only interest is to be given the "Land of Milk and Honey pitch" she will be conned and that is not doing ANYBODY any good, is it? I am not even convinced the thread drift was so "bad" as we were discussing a subject that she SHOULD have been interested in! 


I also respect any member's opinion - that's all we have at most times ...opinions. A lot of people give up a lot of their time to help people to this forum. Sometimes it is "what is the address of El Corte Inglés in Cartagena but 99% of the time it is about opinions and opinions are like belly buttons. We all have one!


I was "the previous management" and I would MOST definitely allowed it to continue. In fact I could comment on Jojo closing the thread ....but won't as I respect her position as moderator.


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

jojo said:


> I disagree!! The information was and is relevant to what the OP was asking! Yes it strayed in an informal way which maybe missed the point in parts! I also saw no racist remarks?? Show me!
> 
> As for previous management, well "they" were only too aware of the "benefits" of digressing topics. This is a chat forum and is informal, informative and full of valuable and interesting experiences. For formal info you should contact the relevant government bodies in Spain
> 
> Jo xx


You're kidding right?!! "80% of the Spanish working population are lazy *****" - is that a term of indearment then?!

These are a couple of carrer 23 year olds visiting for a year. What does the education and perceived employment opportunities for the 2nd generation 16 - 18 year old kids have to do with them being able to get work and ideas of where to live? 

As for the "drift" - no more off topic threads to be created then. Glad to hear it. I'll be looking forward to that, but it does change what was explained on earlier threads when the OP's help would be impossible to find if it was allowed etc., etc..... made sence at the time.

In my opinion though, this might be starting to be perceived as the forum of the 4 or 5 with the odd interruption by the rest of the world. I know that seems better than a dying forum, but we've been here before. Would be interesting to see some stats on activity that excluded the top 5% posters.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Xose said:


> You're kidding right?!! "80% of the Spanish working population are lazy *****" - is that a term of indearment then?!
> 
> These are a couple of carrer 23 year olds visiting for a year. What does the education and perceived employment opportunities for the 2nd generation 16 - 18 year old kids have to do with them being able to get work and ideas of where to live?
> 
> ...


The OPs first post was not as clear as her later ones, there was no mention of a year or qualifications, just the need to become a teacher and work for her partner! Here isnt the place to argue this point or any other. I´ll just repeat, this is an informal forum, with information and experiences that are invaluable when you are planning to move here IMO. We digress because we can and every bit of info is of use to someone. 

As for the **** comment, it depends very much on the intent in which its meant.

Now, lets not squabble, its a very hot day, and there really is nothing to be gained!!

I´ve always enjoyed your posts and your answers cos yes you are one of the few who tend to go straight to the point!! and you are very knowledgeable! We need people like you on here to lead the way!!

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I will let XTreme defend himself but we BOTH know that was just a typical XTreme wind-up. 

They were talking about teaching. Would it not be worthwhile knowing about the IMHO abortion that is a huge percentage of expat education. Xose, you know I have written extensively about expat education and MUCH of what I have seen and reported is NOT pretty. Would it not be useful for the "qualified teacher" to get the views of people like me and Jojo, Tally and others who either defend or destroy the expat education "system"? 

I would likewise be interested in seeing stats but if we just put a sticky up. "Spain is gagging for you! We need dental receptionists, plasterers, welders, car assembly workers and estate agents. Huge permanent contracts available NOW. NO need to speak Spanish." would that be doing anybody a favour? 

I REALLY often feel like saying, "Fred, you have almost zero chance of getting a contract. Stay in Dublin, Den Haag or Derby and don't burn your bridges. I have seen thousands come and go and almost all have gone back a lot (life) richer but financially poorer" 

It is not my style to burst their bubbles but I do want them to have F.A.C.T.S. Whether they choose to accept what we say or learn from our mistakes is entirely up to them! I get crucified for being negative but all I am trying to do is to be realistic and believe me guys I could be a LOT more negative than I am about expatshire. Eight years of dealing with rape, child abuse, domestic violence, two murders, mass truancy, fraud etc has left me a lot wiser. I have met people I would not normally deal with in the UK/Sweden and although I have learnt a lot, I could gladly have passed on a lot of these experiences. 

Perhaps one day, I will just tell the guy looking to start a window cleaning round in deepest Extremadura to get real. Until then, I'll try to help and asssist.


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

jojo said:


> The OPs first post was not as clear as her later ones, there was no mention of a year or qualifications, just the need to become a teacher and work for her partner! Here isnt the place to argue this point or any other. I´ll just repeat, this is an informal forum, with information and experiences that are invaluable when you are planning to move here IMO. We digress because we can and every bit of info is of use to someone.
> 
> As for the **** comment, it depends very much on the intent in which its meant.
> 
> ...



"As for the **** comment, it depends very much on the intent in which its meant."

The only thing I can parallel that to is the Indian guy in It Aint Half Hot Mum saying "We British must stick toguether" in his best Asian piss take accent. But that was a comedy.

At which point does "Wap", "****", "******" etc., have a good intent?

It beggars belief that the old cliche of the Brit abroad going around referring to the bloody foreigners is coming to the fore more and more by the day. It is humorous, sadly.

Xose


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

Xose said:


> "As for the **** comment, it depends very much on the intent in which its meant."
> 
> The only thing I can parallel that to is the Indian guy in It Aint Half Hot Mum saying "We British must stick toguether" in his best Asian piss take accent. But that was a comedy.
> 
> ...


and why was the derogatory name for a black man asterisked out???!!! isn't it PC?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Xose said:


> "As for the **** comment, it depends very much on the intent in which its meant."
> 
> The only thing I can parallel that to is the Indian guy in It Aint Half Hot Mum saying "We British must stick toguether" in his best Asian piss take accent. But that was a comedy.
> 
> ...


So why dont we start a thread about racism and discuss it??

Jo xx


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

jojo said:


> So why dont we start a thread about racism and discuss it??
> 
> Jo xx


Good idea. We could also start one about dual standards perhaps.

Xose


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

There is thread drift ....... and there is thread drift. When a poster comes on to a forum to ask a serious question it is because they have realised it is a good place to take advice of experienced people who already live here.

Threads are organic and are bound to drift a little, but as long as they stay roughly on track then thats fine. If however they end up in chat or go off at a huge tangent then its really disresepctful to the OP.

Ive been a moderator on forums for some 5 years now on three different forums. Ive seen this happen before, and Ive seen huge arguements on forums because of it.

Threads have to stay more or less on track, or you will notice a decline in members because when newbies come on here it will be the first thing they notice, and they wont bother to post.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Agreed, Strav 100%. I have modded much bigger forums than this over many years and very few threads ever start and finish with 

Q ...and who scored the winning goal 

A Smith in the 56th minute 

If they did the world would be a poorer place!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Agreed, Strav 100%. I have modded much bigger forums than this over many years and very few threads ever start and finish with
> 
> Q ...and who scored the winning goal
> 
> ...


I´ve never moderated anything at all!! I like forums tho cos you get to learn more from what people chat about than you ever do from facts and figures. I´ve yet to come across a forum that simply answers questions, in fact I cant see how they would work?? You´d need to have experts to sit and wait for questions to come in?? With this arrangement we´re all here chatting and adding our "bit", making friends and learning the overall picture. There are those who know more than others and those who think they do!!!!!! 

Its a package of informal friendly banter and its that banter that keeps us here, otherwise it would be boring and very quiet!

As a moderator, I try to make sure things dont go too far away from the OPs questions and I also try to make sure that everyone feels welcome here. I hate squabbles and confrontations, they serve no purpose at all. So lets not do it! We all have our part to play

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Agree 100% Jojo. You are doing a great job ..... for a non-football fan LOL


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

I would just like to say that I at one time posted on another spanish forum but found it very clinical. I was told not to reply with a quote as it takes up to much space and chatter didn't really happen much. I didn't like that forum and no longer visit. This is a much better forum IMHO and enjoy being here. OK, so I am not the philosipher that some are here but at least some do listen to what I have to say. Keep up with the good work JoJo and Sue and don't let this incident stop you from the friendly banter.


----------



## paul.I.O.W (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi being a[newbe] can i say that i find the forum a wealth of info not just on the topic that you request but also the banter it gives you a sence that you are talking to real people I think that steave gives a real picture of things yse to the point but as it is. Extreme has agreat sence of homour:clap2:.I follow the forum all the time not just for the info it;s agreat place so don;t stop being the way you are :ranger:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

I've been watching this on and off from a distance today with some degree of interest.

Firstly I would like to say to Ellet - please do not take any of the comments personally. I am aware how intimidating it can be as a "newbie" without the wall of stars after your name to hide behind, to introduce yourself, post a series of questions and dare I say it, attempt to pull the thread back to your enquiries. I see no reason whatsoever to apologise at all for anything you have written so far.
I hope you do come back - this forum DOES need new faces, new opinions and new experiences to survive. There are those who are willing to listen out there, so be patient!

Secondly, as one who has also gone "off thread" on numerous occasions myself, I agree that it is nice when one strikes up friendships - albeit virtual - and adds to the informal, chatty feel. It's a fine line however and often one has to trawl through the numerous posts to find something pertinent to the OP's request for information. Do not EVER feel threatened by trying to interrupt upon a circle of "six star general seniors" having a chat, back slapping over their "been there and done it, got the scars and the millions to prove it" in order to find out the information that could seriously make a difference to your life decisions.

Thirdly, much as we enjoy XT's posts - were it another person on this forum who had posted such a racist comment, would a moderator have allowed it to remain? I am married to a Spaniard, there are others here that have Spanish partners and there are Spanish posters here as well. It's clear in the rules that racism is not allowed on this forum. I will not be fobbed off with PC bollox on this. It's not fine and funny either way.


However, it's kept the forum going I suppose for yet another afternoon and the readership figures are up. Is that seriously all that matters?? Time to lead an actual life, guys and not a virtual one perhaps???

Tallulah.


----------



## Ruff (Jul 22, 2009)

Xose said:


> In my opinion though, this might be starting to be perceived as the forum of the 4 or 5 with the odd interruption by the rest of the world. I know that seems better than a dying forum, but we've been here before. Would be interesting to see some stats on activity that excluded the top 5% posters.


Hello I am not new to reading these forums though this is my first post. The reason this is my first post as I felt exactly as Xose posted - what was the point of me posting when basically this forum seems a private chat place for 4 or 5 people!

I have now lived in Spain for some months and yes I can find some interesting things here and even may learn something but I seriously saw no point in posting myself or even asking for any advice here as the forums so often seem to be full of flirts, 'desperate housewives' and general chit chat between very few people.

As I registered to post this message I saw 56 people were viewing these Spain forums - how many will actually bother to stop? and how many will actually find anything worthwhile here amongst all the over powering matey chat about nothing?

I am all for forums being friendly, flirtatious and ofc one cannot avoid chat and banter but i have never seen a forum so full of it that it is off putting for any new comers to post and ask advice on.

Anyway just my 2p and hope you don't take too much offence as tbh I only mean it as friendly feedback.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Ruff said:


> Hello I am not new to reading these forums though this is my first post. The reason this is my first post as I felt exactly as Xose posted - what was the point of me posting when basically this forum seems a private chat place for 4 or 5 people!
> 
> I have now lived in Spain for some months and yes I can find some interesting things here and even may learn something but I seriously saw no point in posting myself or even asking for any advice here as the forums so often seem to be full of flirts, 'desperate housewives' and general chit chat between very few people.
> 
> ...



Hi and welcome. I´m glad you´ve stopped and posted! Its a fine line between chatting and offering advise. The two things have to go hand in hand otherwise theres not much point in anyone coming on here! I´d be the first to admit we can go over the top sometimes, so lesson learnt guys!! I always try to answer any new person quickly and as helpfully as I can and I know the others do too

I´ve been looking around at other forums since this thread started and they´re mainly full of a handful who chat but answer new people, theres one in particular that seemed horrednously aggresive, I think I´d be scared to post there as a newbie!!?. The more clinical ones seem to have two or three posts a day on them and are very quiet, but I guess you get your question answered eventually, but by who and how knowledgeable they are is anyones guess. So as forums go, I´d say this is just a variety of a theme and compared to the others it seems really nice, friendly and very informative to me

Jo xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Xose said:


> You're kidding right?!! "80% of the Spanish working population are lazy *****" - is that a term of indearment then?!


Knew somebody would walk into that one!

Well that comment .....word for word.....was made to me by a SPANIARD! 

My very good friend Jose Luis.....a Spanish pharmacist.......who has lived and worked in the UK. He was commenting on the total lack of cooperation and customer service that he gets in Spain.....from Spanish companies and their employees.

Like he told me.....if you're stuck on the phone and getting nowhere, just ring off, call back later.....and pray you don't get stuck with another stupid lazy ****.


----------



## Ruff (Jul 22, 2009)

jojo said:


> I´d be the first to admit we can go over the top sometimes, so lesson learnt guys!!
> 
> Jo xx


Thanks for the welcome and fair comment.

Maybe 'chat' should be kept to certain threads and members should be more aware of not 'hijacking' peoples threads asking for advice. 

Offering advice in a chatty way is all well and good but going completely off subject looks and very likely is just plain rude.

From a relative outsiders point of view I had much sympathy for Ellet and her post even though it contained some very sensible advice about moving to Spain right now - was that sound advice lost in all the other nonsense?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Ruff said:


> Thanks for the welcome and fair comment.
> 
> Maybe 'chat' should be kept to certain threads and members should be more aware of not 'hijacking' peoples threads asking for advice.
> 
> ...



I´ve read it a few times and yes it did go off a bit, altho I still feel as a prospective teacher wanting to know more about working and living in Spain, a lot of it was of use. It may not have been strictly answering the direct questions that were asked, but it created a picture!!??

Point taken tho and thanks for your thoughts, as a newbie you see us differently and can be more objective than we are!!! Hey, maybe you could join "the chosen few" Scary or what!!!

jo xxx


----------



## Ruff (Jul 22, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Knew somebody would walk into that one!
> 
> Well that comment .....word for word.....was made to me by a SPANIARD!
> 
> ...


Does it make it right that is was made by a Spaniard it was quoted by you with no explanation? 

If I call myself fat I have the right? - if someone else does it is it an insult?

Maybe derogatory remarks should have the qualifier explained first? Or do you like people walking into insults (lets face it thats what it was) and then laugh and explain? Do you care if you you hurt anyone Spanish or someone with a Spanish husband?

Just some thoughts.

Sorry, I have registered now and suddenly become a forum policeman - this was not my intent - as I have said I have been reading these forms for some months so don't really feel like a newbie and now I have registered I guess I may be posting my views a bit more


----------



## Ruff (Jul 22, 2009)

jojo said:


> I´ve read it a few times and yes it did go off a bit, altho I still feel as a prospective teacher wanting to know more about working and living in Spain, a lot of it was of use. It may not have been strictly answering the direct questions that were asked, but it created a picture!!??
> 
> Point taken tho and thanks for your thoughts, as a newbie you see us differently and can be more objective than we are!!! Hey, maybe you could join "the chosen few" Scary or what!!!
> 
> jo xxx



Thanks for your reflections - maybe I should collect some stars first


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

It just goes to show that you cant really tell that much about people by what they post on the forum.

Knowing Xtreme as I do, the very very last thing you could ever call him is racist.

The problem in going off topic by the way is not the fact that you have gone off topic so much, its the fact that the really really important stuff in the thread is lost as people just cant be @rsed to read through it all.

I agree, all threads will have a little bit of drift, humerous comments, asides, but the thread really has to stay broadly on topic otherwise the whole thing dissolves into a chat room 

Its just my two penneth anyway. I think Jo does an excellent job, leaves people to express themselves, doesnt get over officious, doesnt impose her modship on the forum.

We just have to remember one of the main reasons the place is here for ......... to help people.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Ruff said:


> Does it make it right that is was made by a Spaniard it was quoted by you with no explanation?
> 
> If I call myself fat I have the right? - if someone else does it is it an insult?
> 
> Maybe derogatory remarks should have the qualifier explained first? Or do you like people walking into insults (lets face it thats what it was) and then laugh and explain? Do you care if you you hurt anyone Spanish or someone with a Spanish husband?


:clap2: Thanks for joining us Ruff. As a "desperate housewife/domestic goddess with a Spanish husband", I just wanted to say hi and welcome to new blood on here. It's tough breaking into a forum and posting one's true opinions, lest they be seen as less popular. But you're right bang on the money there. 

As I said, it's great business at the end of the day with an increase in readership figures, but at what cost ultimately?? 

Looking forward to some more of your posting.

Tallulah.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I live alongside.....and actually do business with many Spaniards.

And to a man.....they love to laugh. They call me Guiri.....I call them ****....and they love the crack.

However.....these are men.....not new age namby pamby politically correct tree huggers. They work hard.....they play hard. No quarter asked.....no quarter given.

If some of you want to live in a world of rainbow sheep and coffee without milk.....then go for it. But I've got no time for this PC culture.

And while we're on the subject of alleged racism against Spaniards......maybe some of the horrified would like to give us your views on the Roma in Spain?

_(Strav would have seen that one coming)_


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Ruff said:


> Does it make it right that is was made by a Spaniard it was quoted by you with no explanation?
> 
> If I call myself fat I have the right? - if someone else does it is it an insult?
> 
> ...


hhmmm, good or bad, cos we all know each other, (altho only thru being on here) we all know that Xtreme isnt racist at all, in fact he prefers the Spanish to us lot of guiris any day!!!!! But of course, we know that, outsiders dont!!? So again Ruff, I take your point

Jo xx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

just show me the desperate house wife's please :tongue::jaw:reggers:


----------



## Ruff (Jul 22, 2009)

XTreme said:


> I live alongside.....and actually do business with many Spaniards.
> 
> And to a man.....they love to laugh. They call me Guiri.....I call them ****....and they love the crack.
> 
> ...


I, after reading many of your posts and hearing other people defend you, at no time thought you was racist.

I also detest the 'pc culture' (believe it or not) however is there not a difference between the said pc culture and something that could be perceived as an insult on a friendly forum?

“Me thinks you doth protest too much!” 

What one says to their friends and what one posts on forums full of strangers cannot be the same surely?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Ruff said:


> I, after reading many of your posts and hearing other people defend you, at no time thought you was racist.
> 
> I also detest the 'pc culture' (believe it or not) however is there not a difference between the said pc culture and something that could be perceived as an insult on a friendly forum?
> 
> ...


We know each other here. If you want to jump into the middle of something where you don't personally know the people involved that's your call.

Now....my question.....the Roma? Where do you stand? And the other ones who wanted to get involved....let's hear it.


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

XTreme said:


> We know each other here. If you want to jump into the middle of something where you don't personally know the people involved that's your call.
> 
> Now....my question.....the Roma? Where do you stand? And the other ones who wanted to get involved....let's hear it.


pikey's now they really get up my nose


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Ruff said:


> I, after reading many of your posts and hearing other people defend you, at no time thought you was racist.
> 
> I also detest the 'pc culture' (believe it or not) however is there not a difference between the said pc culture and something that could be perceived as an insult on a friendly forum?
> 
> ...



Ok Ruff, so lets get to you!! You say you´ve been here a few months, where abouts are you? Are you working here? retired? Family? views? 

(BTW, you must quite like us a bit, cos yoú´ve given us some of your time? So we cant be all bad??)

Jo xxx


----------



## Ruff (Jul 22, 2009)

XTreme said:


> We know each other here. If you want to jump into the middle of something where you don't personally know the people involved that's your call.
> 
> Now....my question.....the Roma? Where do you stand? And the other ones who wanted to get involved....let's hear it.


I jumped into a middle of a public forum and posted my views - which takes me back to my original post about others maybe deterred from posting here due to some things being chatted about or said. 

You say 'we know each other on here' ...currently there are 40-50 people reading these forums, do you know them all and are happy that you insulted none?

My views on the Roma - I have none, I know nothing about the subject so find it hard to form an opinion.


----------



## Ruff (Jul 22, 2009)

jojo said:


> Ok Ruff, so lets get to you!! You say you´ve been here a few months, where abouts are you? Are you working here? retired? Family? views?
> 
> (BTW, you must quite like us a bit, cos yoú´ve given us some of your time? So we cant be all bad??)
> 
> Jo xxx


I'm in Benissa, near Calpe and have been here since the early part of the year.

I don't work (does that make me retired as I'm still in my 40s).

I am married to a German but I am from the UK, we have no children but do have a cat and dog 

My views - well I hate men who think they can tread on us women and get away with saying what they like lol


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

XTreme said:


> We know each other here. If you want to jump into the middle of something where you don't personally know the people involved that's your call.


So this is XTreme's little forum now - for members only? I thought it's a forum about expats living in spain ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Ruff said:


> I'm in Benissa, near Calpe and have been here since the early part of the year.
> 
> I don't work (does that make me retired as I'm still in my 40s).
> 
> ...


Well, nice to meet you Ruff!!! I hope you´re settling ok!! I dont work either and I´m in my 40s and not retired?? or am I?? I have got my two youngest children here, so I´ll call myself a housewife, but I´m not desperate... yet!!!

Are you enjoying it? 

Jo xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Ruff said:


> My views on the Roma - I have none, I know nothing about the subject so find it hard to form an opinion.


Really?

Well you were quick enough to pick up on the "****" word.....yet somebody a couple of posts above (in jest like mine) has called the Roma "pikeys".

Yet you haven't condemned that.....why?


----------



## Ruff (Jul 22, 2009)

jojo said:


> Well, nice to meet you Ruff!!! I hope you´re settling ok!! I dont work either and I´m in my 40s and not retired?? or am I?? I have got my two youngest children here, so I´ll call myself a housewife, but I´m not desperate... yet!!!
> 
> Are you enjoying it?
> 
> Jo xx


Hehe we all get desperate sometimes.....don't we 

I have been amazed how like 'little Britain' the Costa Blanca is, we can get anything British (or German come that) we want basically...even an Icelands here  And everyone speaks english or german (mainly cos they are).

I do find the weather at times too hot and there are so many tourists at the moment - I therefore looking forward to October  (Though maybe not as I can still recall the cold nights in Feb lol).

But yes overall I/we are enjoying it


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Ruff said:


> Hehe we all get desperate sometimes.....don't we
> 
> I have been amazed how like 'little Britain' the Costa Blanca is, we can get anything British (or German come that) we want basically...even an Icelands here  And everyone speaks english or german (mainly cos they are).
> 
> ...


We´ve got an Iceland in Fuengirola and yes "little britain " is about right!!! I live further inland so dont have so many tourists around!!

Now, I´m off to Mercadona to perform my housewifely duties!! Behave while I´m away all of you!!! LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Seb* said:


> So this is XTreme's little forum now - for members only? I thought it's a forum about expats living in spain ...


#pmsl come on you lot are you for real why do you think he call's himself extreme ?
if your on the forum a lot even lurking in the background you all no the place would not be the same without the guy he's a legend chill out ffs
if you really want to get up his nose slag his donkey off. 
or even better that toy he has what he call's a motorbike


----------



## Ruff (Jul 22, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Really?
> 
> Well you were quick enough to pick up on the "****" word.....yet somebody a couple of posts above (in jest like mine) has called the Roma "pikeys".
> 
> Yet you haven't condemned that.....why?


Actually I missed it, but yes I am sure some people would find that offensive too and therefore one could argue against that too.

However I take you back to my original point which was these forums are not very welcoming to new people to post on for LOTS of reasons - my main issue was the over done chit chat on forums where people are asking for advice.

If you want to drag me into a heated forum argument on your private forums where everyone knows everyone else (allegedly) then I am not interested. I have posted my views and I stick by them.

Thanks for the friendly welcome Jojo


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> We´ve got an Iceland in Fuengirola and yes "little britain " is about right!!! I live further inland so dont have so many tourists around!!
> 
> Now, I´m off to Mercadona to perform my housewifely duties!! Behave while I´m away all of you!!! LOL
> 
> Jo xxx


great she's gone can we get the f word's out now ?


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

"Thread drift? I prefer the term "thread bloom" where a thread starts becoming wonderful like stumbliong across across a flower garden in a sea of concrete"

Stolen from another forum and thread about thread drift!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> #pmsl come on you lot are you for real why do you think he call's himself extreme ?
> if your on the forum a lot even lurking in the background you all no the place would not be the same without the guy he's a legend chill out ffs
> if you really want to get up his nose slag his donkey off.
> or even better that toy he has what he call's a motorbike


Don't sweat it Shaun.....there's no doubt this little fiasco has been well orchestrated.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

..........and......STOP FIGHTING

You´re as bad as my kids, it must be the weather today

Jo xxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Ruff said:


> Actually I missed it, but yes I am sure some people would find that offensive too and therefore one could argue against that too.
> 
> However I take you back to my original point which was these forums are not very welcoming to new people to post on for LOTS of reasons - my main issue was the over done chit chat on forums where people are asking for advice.
> 
> ...


hey we are all freinds on here
dont take things to heart welcome to the forum
i still can't stand pikey's though


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Zimtony said:


> "Thread drift? I prefer the term "thread bloom" where a thread starts becoming wonderful like stumbliong across across a flower garden in a sea of concrete"
> 
> Stolen from another forum and thread about thread drift!


Damn!! I thought there you could add poetry as another string to your bow! You've already depleted the stocks in Mercadona of L'Oreal Men Expert by the stampede of the male members of this forum, Tell me you have a South African accent purlease!!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> hey we are all freinds on here
> dont take things to heart welcome to the forum
> i still can't stand pikey's though


Hello you It's called Thread Drift, so why not?!?! Tina ok?xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Seb* said:


> So this is XTreme's little forum now - for members only? I thought it's a forum about expats living in spain ...


Seb it's been a long time. How's life and those veggies coming along?

Tally.xx


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Damn!! I thought there you could add poetry as another string to your bow! You've already depleted the stocks in Mercadona of L'Oreal Men Expert by the stampede of the male members of this forum, Tell me you have a South African accent purlease!!


Yep, full on SA accent!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Well I'm still waiting for the others who are so aggrieved to give me their views on the Roma?

Obviously you all seem to know how the Spanish feel about things.....so I'd be keen on the Spanish view?


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Hello you It's called Thread Drift, so why not?!?! Tina ok?xxx


alright me old mucker 
how's yourself and the oh well i hope 
i dont get much time to come on now back to full steam ahead at work taking it easier of course but i still have to be there to crack the whip 
4 wks this saterday im over spain for a wk cannot wait for a break to be honest.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

:welcome: to the forum Ruff. If you stick around a bit you might even get to like us!!.

I do appreciate what you say about us going off on a tangent at times, off topic, but I also think that advice given on this forum is good too. When I first posted here I felt just as you did...but like in any friendship, it takes time to make friends, albeit forum friends, and I like the people on here, warts an' all. (God I have enough!!!)

So, give us a chance and once again welcome.


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Zimtony said:


> Yep, full on SA accent!


Actually I am sure this qualifies as "thread drift" as well!
DOH!!!:confused2:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Zimtony said:


> Yep, full on SA accent!


Hot damn!!! Be still my beating heart!!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> alright me old mucker
> how's yourself and the oh well i hope
> i dont get much time to come on now back to full steam ahead at work taking it easier of course but i still have to be there to crack the whip
> 4 wks this saterday im over spain for a wk cannot wait for a break to be honest.


 poppet! Yeah, great thanks! You have a lovely time - hey, you gonna hook up with our Jojo when you're here, right?


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

see proper pikey's


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> poppet! Yeah, great thanks! You have a lovely time - hey, you gonna hook up with our Jojo when you're here, right?


yes we are going to meet up and have a drink and maybe a bite to eat hopefully. be nice to meet someone from the forum face to face. then she can tell u all that im not really a big bad wolf  just a moaning old fart with an atitude


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> yes we are going to meet up and have a drink and maybe a bite to eat hopefully. be nice to meet someone from the forum face to face. then she can tell u all that im not really a big bad wolf  just a moaning old fart with an atitude


Don't believe the hype, baby!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Don't believe the hype, baby!


lol right i have to jump in the bath powder my b**** and keep a date with a pint in about an hour or so. so got to love you and leave you all. iwill have a look who.s on later when i have finished interviewing miss fosters 
catch you later


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Can I get a little serious for a mo, guys? I've made quite a few contacts on here, from newbies to seniors. Some, like Ellet had a bit of a rough ride to start with. Some were welcomed with open arms. (Shout out to my girls up North - you know who you are babeeees!) Those that I have gotten to know are genuine, personally speaking, we have gone on elsewhere to meet and chat personally. We've done our checks. At the end of the day, there are some decent people on here, it takes a while to recognise them though. But hey - come on now, lets let it go. If no-one else appears to give a damn about morals on here - take it as a get out of jail free card - you've always got a few quotes up your sleeve should anyone try and slap you down with hypocrisy. Welcome again Ruff to the motley crew that go to make up this forum.
:grouphug:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Well I'm still waiting for the others who are so aggrieved to give me their views on the Roma?
> 
> Obviously you all seem to know how the Spanish feel about things.....so I'd be keen on the Spanish view?


Chill Xtreme, those who know you love you!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*keep on topic if at all possible!*

As a fairly new member, but regular contributor...


SteveHall said:


> I have to say that I am disappointed with Ellets jibes on this board


Ellets jibes?? Ellets Jibes!!!??? 
Oh for goodness sakes.What jibes????? How much useful advice did she receive and how much matey banter about nothing useful? We should all know when to put a sock in it and stop getting upset when a poster actually has to *repeat *the question

Xtreme
If you're so Extreme perhaps you too should be able to face up to facts. If you want to insult your Spanish friend and he thinks it's great fun well, go off somewhere private and do it (see the latest Clint Eatwood film El Gran Tourino)- a public forum is not the place , and YES, much to your disgust, I try to be politically correct! I agree with Tallulah, if anyone else had made this comment it wouldn't have been acceptable.

Threads that go off on a tangent are great fun for the posters, and everyone does it to a certain extent, but it's not so much fun for the OP. Please don't be so self indulgent. It's nice to have wit, humour, intelligent comments and follow other lines of good conversation, but it's not supposed to a show case for individuals, is it?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> As a fairly new member, but regular contributor...
> 
> 
> Ellets jibes?? Ellets Jibes!!!???
> ...



I think we´ve finished with all this now PW !! lets all move on! We´re a great bunch of people who try and help where we can and have a bit of banter at the same time! Until someone sets up a forum whereby experts are paid to give info and nothing else, this is what you get

Jo xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I think we´ve finished with all this now PW !! lets all move on! We´re a great bunch of people who try and help where we can and have a bit of banter at the same time! Until someone sets up a forum whereby experts are paid to give info and nothing else, this is what you get
> 
> Jo xx


There's no way I was going to let you all have 52 comments without me having my say Jo. If you want, we can move on now.
Just a thought,
Perhaps this should have been nipped in the bud before!!??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> There's no way I was going to let you all have 52 comments without me having my say Jo. If you want, we can move on now.
> Just a thought,
> Perhaps this should have been nipped in the bud before!!??



Nah, I think evereyone felt like you PW, wanted to have their say and sometimes it helps to get it off our chests and I suspect the spanish contigient on here are pretty hot and a tad weary today!!! 

On a productive note, I´ve found it really interesting. I´ve just re read all the posts and there were a lot I missed first time round and an awful lot that are both helpful and informative. I´ve never moderated before so helpful critisism is actually useful!! And there were no nasty insults, altho vvvvveeeerrrryy nearly, but not quite lol!!! Anyway, I´ve learnt something. But I´m bored with it now, I have the attention span of a blonde goldfish!! So can we put it to bed please 

jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Nah, I think evereyone felt like you PW, wanted to have their say and sometimes it helps to get it off our chests and I suspect the spanish contigient on here are pretty hot and a tad weary today!!!
> 
> On a productive note, I´ve found it really interesting. I´ve just re read all the posts and there were a lot I missed first time round and an awful lot that are both helpful and informative. I´ve never moderated before so helpful critisism is actually useful!! And there were no nasty insults, altho vvvvveeeerrrryy nearly, but not quite lol!!! Anyway, I´ve learnt something. But I´m bored with it now, I have the attention span of a blonde goldfish!! So can we put it to bed please
> 
> jo xxx



YES!!
Good last comment Jo
Let's close this thread


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

jojo said:


> I have the attention span of a blonde goldfish!! So can we put it to bed please
> 
> jo xxx


G'night all!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> YES!!
> Good last comment Jo
> Let's close this thread



yeah, lets. Night night thread

Jo xxxxx


----------

